

Show HN: Reading list project - Dramatize
http://dragthelake.com
Drag the Lake is a quick weekend project to store articles worth reading.<p>http://dragthelake.com
======
Dramatize
Drag the Lake is a quick weekend project to store articles worth reading.

Thought someone might find it useful.

------
olivier1664
I do not understand what it do (or how to use it). You maybe should add a
title introduction

